# New b&w cross red tegu



## nepoez (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi all,

I have been gone from this forum for almost a year now. Last time I was here I had a columbian tegu who escaped and was never found. Since then I have had a Savannah monitor who was 4 inches when I got it at 2-3 weeks old and is now 7 months old and 2.5 feet long. He's living in a 8x4x4 feet cage with 2 feet of soil.

Today I went to the reptile show and saw a B&W tegu crossed with red tegu about 5 inches long. The person who sold it told me it's 2 months old. I find that a little strange as when my sav got to 2 months old it was much bigger. What are your thoughts?

I've got a temp aquarium for him right now, about 3 feet by 1 foot in area,. Basking temp is about 130F, 3 inches of soil/sand mix substrate. Humidity is around 80%, ambient ranges from 75F on cold side, hot side can be 85F or hotter depending on how close it gets to the basking area. I'll be building a 8x4x4 feet cage soon with similar environment so he can roam freely.

Anyways here is a photo and video:






video:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos?pid=5931756180995153298&oid=103641022791999749733


----------



## nepoez (Oct 7, 2013)

I have looked around the forum and noticed a guy names RoadKill. I find his info very informative and I have actually searched the entire forum and read everything he wrote lol. Very insightful! 

I think I will be only feeding whole prey, specifically thawed mice, some frozen fishes(maybe 20% - 30% of their diet), fruits and veggies when he gets older, also superworms and crickets.

What are your thought?

p.s. this forum is kind of dead!


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes, this forum has been slow for a while. Bring your friends!!


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 7, 2013)

There are a lot of factors that contribute to the size of a little one. I've seen babies that were a little fatter in the legs and tail and would have been a little bigger. But I wouldn't automatically say this one isn't 2 months old based on size alone. That age also puts the hatch date around Aug 1st which is very reasonable.


----------



## nepoez (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Lauran! Finally a person responded. What the heck happened here? I used to get replies all day long here. Now I have to read old posts only. I am guessing it has something to do with Vanguard/bobby hill being gone?

Anyways, how is your tegu doing? I've never owned a b&w before and I'd love to get any good tips you can give. I've read tonnes of care sheets, but many contradict from each other, so if you have had great success with a tegu I'd love to learn from you!


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 7, 2013)

No, I don't think it has to do with Bobby being gone. It has just been slow lately.

My tegus are doing pretty well, thanks for asking. Right now, your set up parameter look to be within 'normal' care. Make sure the food you feed is gut-loaded and has plenty of calcium supplement until he's big enough to eat food with bones. I start with regular handling to get him used to me. They like hidey spots. My little guys seem to enjoy sleeping in half logs.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 8, 2013)

Glad to hear your sav has correct husbandry! 

It's a good possibility that the tegu is indeed 2 months old but has just been fed sparingly. 

I feed my tegus whole prey too. Rodents chicks quail insects fish shrimp crawdads rabbit kits etc etc

For a little guy I would just make sure he gets plenty of bugs, Dubia roaches are a great feeder as long as they are gut loaded.


----------



## nepoez (Oct 8, 2013)

Unfortunately we don't have roaches in Canada :/ so I guess I'll just have to gut load my crickets and worms. Hopefully he'll grow up fast so I can start feeding whole animals. I tried giving him a grape today but he won't eat it.


----------

